# high back rhom



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

These are pics of my peruvian highback rhom

My digital camera sucks so they are not that great

http://pictures.care2.com/view/1/376948051


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got him from ron at fish post


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

nice looking little rhom.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Teh pics shows more red on him than he relly has its looks brighter in the pic


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

cute little fella :laughlong:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I was considering getting one of those, but thier so dam expencive. ill have to settle for a regular rhom


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good purchase Az, treat him well


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

nice fish, howcome theres no substrate????


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i had soem sand but he gets excited wheni put feeders in the tank and chases after them and he messes up the sand and the filter also pushes it away


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice fish az.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What are the differences between the Peruvian high back Rhom and the regular Rhom??? Nice fish!!!


----------

